
Chinese tech groups shaping UN facial recognition standards - PretzelFisch
https://www.ft.com/content/c3555a3c-0d3e-11ea-b2d6-9bf4d1957a67
======
robgibbons
Non-paywalled link: [https://www.axios.com/facial-recognition-china-un-
standards-...](https://www.axios.com/facial-recognition-china-un-standards-
itu-585838b3-7b24-467b-8097-dbc81bf18117.html)

